# HELP..... Screen F'ed Up!



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey guys my wife drop her phone and her screen got screwed up.















Any tips on how tip fix it???


----------



## ANDR0lD (Oct 15, 2011)

Sup my advisor! Unfortunately this problem goes deeper than the digitizer, need a replacement, fortunately she should still be covered under the one year warranty

from my Zeus 'Bolt


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Sup Buddy... The only thing is what do i say happen to the phone so i don't get hit with a 500 fine?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

It was dropped. The manufacturers warranty does not cover that & I can assure you that they will not offer to.

You can send it to HTC for repair for ~$100, file an insurance claim for ~$100, or replace the screen & digitizer yourself for a little less.


----------



## bluesman98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Could be the LCD and digitizer are damaged. You can search the internet and find a place that will repair it. You could also do it yourself easily but if you aren't comfortable with that I wouldn't try it. If its not covered under warranty then you could also check swappa.com and find a fairly good replacement for relattively cheap. Between $150 - $200.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

Yea I had order me a whole new LCD mine I have to keep hitting the screen to turn on the screen or fix the malfunction of the screen

"Thunderbolt"


----------

